# Rose talking smack before game and after loss



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seems our old friend guaranteed a win against us. When he lost he still talked smack. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_...k1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005032328&prov=ap

 Eddy Curry scored 16 points and led the Chicago Bulls to their eighth straight win over the Raptors, 94-85 Wednesday night. 

``It feels good to beat these guys, especially when you arrive in your hotel room last night and see Jalen Rose on TV guaranteeing a win,'' Curry said. ``That's even more incentive. At this point we just wished

*Rose shrugged off the Bulls' postgame comments. 

``They wouldn't have said that if they lost,'' Rose said. ``If they need me to say something to get them motivated to play, they'll be getting bounced in the first round.''*

  

hey Jalen.....psstt......another season not being in the playoffs? Bitter? awwweee so sorry. 

As for your prophecies, so far none have come true. But lets say this one does come true...at least we made the playoffs.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Whine Jalen , whine, I am so glad you're doing it somewhere else. 
I am now amused by Jalen, I was loving the tantrum he had on the court while kneeling and banging his hands on the Shaq Circle demanding a blocking foul. 
That's the Jalen I know and love, drive the lane, throw up weak #$%^ and then whine when no one wants to call the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks to me like tbf posting smack about smack


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Jalen talking smack after another shot-chucking performance and defeat? Shocking.

Had the Raptors brought him off the bench and actually won the game, Rose would have whined about that too. 

I really don't think winning and losing actually mean all that much to Jalen at this point in his career.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Looks to me like tbf posting smack about smack


\

Me? Talk smack? Never!  :angel: :laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Comical.

Any one of our players would be lucky to accomplish what Jalen has in the league.

Jalen is shooting 46% this season. 

"shot-chucking?"

ha. 

Better than Jermaine O' Neal, Dirk, Joe Johnson....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Comical.
> 
> Any one of our players would be lucky to accomplish what Jalen has in the league.


What by the way has Jalen accomplished is the league that the young Bulls players should look aspire too?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> What by the way has Jalen accomplished is the league that the young Bulls players should look aspire too?


Lead a team to the NBA Finals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

le't stay on topic here guys. It is not about what Jalen has done on an individual basis, it is Jalen talking smack and being a prophet before and after the game. After the loss instead of admitting the win by us he brings up Curry's comment and then says we will lose in the first round if that is what it takes to get us motivated. 

This team has played hard all year long. Getting to the playoffs is a major victory in itself considering the 0-9 start. 

We beat them without having Hinirch and we beat them at their home, soundly. All Jalen can say is...."oh yeah?? They will lose in the first round." 

All that I am saying is, at least we made the playoffs. Jalen hasn't been there in a while now.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Lead a team to the NBA Finals.


Yeah he put the Pacers on his back and carried them to the promised land. That season the Pace made it to the Finals was because he actually played a lesser role on a very good team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Yeah he put the Pacers on his back and carried them to the promised land. That season the Pace made it to the Finals was because he actually played a lesser role on a very good team.


The Pacers were in the east conference finals three straight years with Rose, and made it to the finals once.

They were 39-43 his first season with Indy. 58-24 (.707) his second season, 33-17 (.660) his third, and 56-23 (.683) his fourth.

Rose was the team's leading scorer in 1999-00 when they went to the finals. I suppose that's a lesser role.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Yeah he put the Pacers on his back and carried them to the promised land. That season the Pace made it to the Finals was because he actually played a lesser role on a very good team.


That's simply not true.

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/teamyear.htm?tm=IND&lg=n&yr=1999

2nd most minutes.
Most PPG.
2nd most APG.
4th most RPG.
2nd most steals.

He played a huge role.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't forget that Jalen put the Bulls on his back and led them to 30 wins.

He played a huge role there too.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

superdave said:


> Don't forget that Jalen put the Bulls on his back and led them to 30 wins.
> 
> He played a huge role there too.


Of course... any fair analysis would also consider the caliber and experience level of his teammates.

Even TMAC could not make Magic happen in Orlando.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Whine Jalen , whine, I am so glad you're doing it somewhere else.
> I am now amused by Jalen, I was loving the tantrum he had on the court while kneeling and banging his hands on the Shaq Circle demanding a blocking foul.
> That's the Jalen I know and love, drive the lane, throw up weak #$%^ and then whine when no one wants to call the foul.


"Technically" the refs should have ejected him from the game for that bit of theater, since he already had tech #1 in Q1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Don't forget that Jalen put the Bulls on his back and led them to 30 wins.
> 
> He played a huge role there too.


It's tough to soar like an eagle when your teammates are turkeys.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's tough to soar like an eagle when your teammates are turkeys.


I think that's a little unfair. I don't think Jalen was enough of a turkey to keep the team down all by himself. There were a couple of other turkeys on the squad that season, too.

Let's quit the Jalen hatin'!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I can kind of understand the Crawford love because of the sizzle and the raw talent. Plus, he's a likeable guy. Even though I don't care for his game, I can at least begin to understand why some Bulls fans wish he hadn't been traded.

But for the life of me, I can't fathom why a Bulls fan would lament Jalen's absence or defend him when he talks trash about the Bulls. Especially after watching him act like such a little beyatch in every game he plays against the Bulls. I just don't get it. There is no player in the entire history of the organization that I was happier to see leave than Jalen. His behaviour and outright lack of success since juxtaposed with the Bulls' rise continues to validate that. Trading him is #1 on top of the list of reasons why Paxson is a godsend at GM.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I was kind of scared that Jalen's comments would have motivated the other team.
Yes he was obviously frustrated near the end of the game, and it was obvious by that last second shot that he took, but can you blame him?
He's been through a lot this season for the Raptors, his teammate being traded, him being demoted to the bench, etc..
What makes matters worst is that Toronto hasn't beaten Chicago since that trade, and Jalen Rose wanted to make a statement to motivate his players, and maybe it motivated the Bulls who knows, but I doubt they would have said anything about being motivated by Jalen's comments if they had lost.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I think that's a little unfair. I don't think Jalen was enough of a turkey to keep the team down all by himself. There were a couple of other turkeys on the squad that season, too.
> 
> Let's quit the Jalen hatin'!


I agree. I like Jalen, the person, I just didn't like Jalen's game as a fit on this team. He could be a vaulable piece to the puzzle as a second or third option. I just don't like him playing the role of team leader.

He's good with the media, and says the right things. However, I question his competitive spirit. If he had a good performance, he seems happy. If he had a poor performance, he always comments that he needed to step it up more, win or lose.

He seems to me to be the guy that shows up to work and does his job night in and night out to the best of his ability. He puts up good numbers, but I never got the feeling that he made his teammates better. A nice player to have to complement an established star and already team leader. But trying to fill that role himself, no.

Much like Vince Carter...


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Do we not have anything better to talk about than Jalen Rose and Freakin Jamal Crawford. The bulls are 6th seed in the playoffs right now can't we just focus on the bulls. Geez. People really need to get over Jalen and Jamal - they both are not on the bulls and thats not going to change. So they are rivals now and I dont care one bit about what they are doing. I dont see anyone talking about Hoiberg or Hassell - whats the infactuation with jalen and jamal? The bulls are better without them and their record proves it, NO ONE CAN PROVE OTHERWISE SO IT IS WHAT IT IS. Focus on now not the past. Bulls are pushing for a 5 and maybe 4 seed but people are too busy talkin about the past.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I think its interesting that the Raptors fans don't seem to hate Jalen and blame them for their losing season.

I also think its interesting that the Knicks fans don't seem to hate JAMAL and blame him for their losing season. 

Slightly off topic, yes, but I still find it interesting.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

popeye12 said:


> Do we not have anything better to talk about than Jalen Rose and Freakin Jamal Crawford. The bulls are 6th seed in the playoffs right now can't we just focus on the bulls. Geez. People really need to get over Jalen and Jamal - they both are not on the bulls and thats not going to change. So they are rivals now and I dont care one bit about what they are doing. I dont see anyone talking about Hoiberg or Hassell - whats the infactuation with jalen and jamal? The bulls are better without them and their record proves it, NO ONE CAN PROVE OTHERWISE SO IT IS WHAT IT IS. Focus on now not the past. Bulls are pushing for a 5 and maybe 4 seed but people are too busy talkin about the past.



I agree. I tried starting a thread about Kirk Hinrich but that quickly turned into a Jamal/Jalen fest as well.

Go figure.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

This could have been an excellent subject about Rose talkin smack before the game - guaranteeiing victory. The players responding well and won without kirk. Great overall game except the 4th quarter. Made Rose eat his words - good job bullies.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

This whole motivation topic is interesting. I remember hearing a story where Stockton told Malone that the team they were playing had said he was overrated. Malone was pissed and dropped like 50+ on them, only to find out afterword the Stockton was bsing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

popeye12 said:


> This could have been an excellent subject about Rose talkin smack before the game - guaranteeiing victory. The players responding well and won without kirk. Great overall game except the 4th quarter. Made Rose eat his words - good job bullies.


\

This is the reason why I brought this up. You got it! :greatjob:


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Kukoc4Ever - No offense but i read your thread about kirk and you were provoking. Instead of saying the bulls played a great game shorthanded you instigated bashing of kirk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

popeye12 said:


> Kukoc4Ever - No offense but i read your thread about kirk and you were provoking. Instead of saying the bulls played a great game shorthanded you instigated bashing of kirk.


Even if I was bashing Kirk... which I don't think I was... at least the thread was about Kirk Hinrich and the Bulls.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea i agree - but why try makin it a negative thread about kirk instead of praising the bulls on winning shorthanded - thats all i am trying to say.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Jalen has to be frustrated. He's a human being. 

He got traded from the worst thing I've ever see hit professional sports (last year's Bulls...let's not even start) to a team with some talent and maybe a chance to make the playoffs. He was understandably excited and in his brash, boyish way he felt the need to talk it up. Deep down, he has fun with all the trash talk...it's a schoolyard game, folks. Now, though, he does have to be frustrated because as much a 'game' as the NBA is, what veteran player doesn't want to win? To see a situation that he was a part of go from unbelievably hopeless to pretty bright so quickly and to see his current situation falling apart (Donyell leaving, rebuilding in Toronto) even though he's having a good year must be disheartening. 

The smack before the game? Jalen having fun. Sure, you don't have to like it...but that's Jalen. He also does tons of charity work and appears in rap videos. It's a fact. 

After the game? Immature and bitter talk from a frustrated guy in a tough situation. He deserves to get guff for it...it was indeed immature. But, c'mon, this doesn't make Jalen anything different than we already knew him to be. And, geez, his floor game was pretty decent...and his defense wasn't awful. Four of the five double digit scorers for the Bulls were Noc/Othella/AD/Curry. And Gordon did not have a great game...doesn't look to be Jalen's fault. 

I'm just saying, I guess, that threads like this about Jalen are every bit as divisive as K4E's "we won without Kirk" thread or the "Crawford update" thread. 

Posts like these assume everyone was happy with the way the place was cleared out last year and the way people were attacked personally, given up on, or misjudged. 
Posts like these reinforce that there is a "right way" to attack player's games or even their character. Bull, I say. 

There's getting mad about Ray Allen's whining to the refs and then there's dumping on Jalen Rose for being a bad person while digging up revisionist history. There's a difference. 

Just as Jamal is a "Knick", now, Jalen is a Raptor. Can't have it both ways. I prefer to just talk basketball and to have the right to like/dislike whomever I please. I'm sorry to go off like this in this thread which has been the usual "Jalen sucks...har, har" thread. I'm not even a big Jalen Rose fan and never, ever was. I just feel like the board has a certain hostile energy to it today and I want to point out that it comes from both "sides"...

I love the Bulls. With an all-consuming passion. I can't understand, to be honest, how the end of last year wasn't more scarring for more people...it was just awful for me. I don't see how tearing open those old wounds and laughing at those who still feel them is constructive. 

The ERob situation was a debacle. The Jalen/'Yell situation was a mess. The Crawford situation was a trainwreck...not the trade, that was really after the fact. The benchings, the finger-pointing, the Ronald Dupree era. THAT was hard. The Corie Blount thing. Skiles, in general, upon arrival. Eddy putting together the worst five game stretch I've ever seen an NBA player have...and then finishing well??! PAUL SHIRLEY. I can't believe some people seem to think that guys like me liked that..."that" was not the presence of Jalen or Jamal. As I recall, the end of two seasons ago was MARVELOUS because of those guys. "That" was the jarring regime change and the tearing out by the roots and nerves all of those things that didn't have a place in the new order. "That" was the revolution I admittedly not ready for...and that might have been totally 100% necessary just as it was done. 
I like to think things could have been accomplished more gently...I still ache. But, by golly, I'm so happy that things have worked out the way they have...the new order has been good to me. Very good. 

But I wasn't "wrong." I'm not swallowing my pride. I STILL cringe when thinking about the beginning of the Pax/Skiles era...it was inhumanly cruel. I might have been weak, but I wasn't wrong...we could have got by with the Krause vision and it would have been different. Maybe the ceiling wasn't as high...maybe it was higher. All I know is that we could have avoided last year's pain. 

Now that the pain is gone, let it rest!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> But I wasn't "wrong." I'm not swallowing my pride. I STILL cringe when thinking about the beginning of the Pax/Skiles era...it was inhumanly cruel. I might have been weak, but I wasn't wrong...we could have got by with the Krause vision and it would have been different. Maybe the ceiling wasn't as high...maybe it was higher. All I know is that we could have avoided last year's pain.
> 
> Now that the pain is gone, let it rest!


I think this is exactly why these topics are so divisive. Do you think it is easy to take the worst team (over six seasons) in NBA history and turn it into a winner in one season? Pax and Skiles had to come in to a miserable situation and were given the task of turning it around. They came in and immediately instilled a new work ethic, a new criteria of what is acceptable, and a new attitude. Those who did not or could not conform to the new expectations were removed immediately.

Why be gentle?

This is the NBA, where job security is non-existant. If you can't turn the boat around quickly, you don't get the opportunity to be the captain anymore. Skiles and Pax weren't coming in here trying to make friends, they came in here trying to get the job done. It's too bad that some fans of Jalen and Jamal got their feelings hurt in the process.

Fact is, most of these types of threads are started by supposed Bull fans who are bashing on the current Bull players. Allow us, as "fellow" fans, to retaliate against the anti-bull sentiment. I'm sorry -- actually, I lied, I'm not sorry at all -- that some of you guys feel it's not fair game to hold Jalen's "guarantee" up to scrutiny.

That is EXACTLY what these message boards are about.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

There are people writing songs about HATING our starting center. No outrage over that... and the few people that were are beaten down.

Paxson inherited talent and due to his sucky job last season had a high draft pick to work with.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> There are people writing songs about HATING our starting center. No outrage over that... and the few people that were are beaten down.


Thread is still there, as is the post where I chastised *bullsville!* for the song being in very poor taste. I never felt "beaten down", nor have I backed off my position. I guess I'm too small of a man to run to every thread on the board posting my indignation.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Of course I think it's okay to hold Jalen's guarantee up to scrutiny. He's begging for it and, like I said, he "deserved guff" for it. That's the _ fun _ of the NBA. 

"Huha! That roustabout has guaranteed victory over my team! He shall not forget this day, not if I have anything to say about it! March forth, ye Bulls, and prove him wrong!" 

I'm fine with that. I love that. That's why I'm here. 

I'm just not fine with the personal "us vs. them" And1 vs. Gib crew. It's not that black and white and most of us know that. I just think that sensitivity is more in order because there really was a fair bit of trauma stemming from the end of last year. 

Did Pax and Skiles do right by the team and Bulls fans? Sure...in the end. I'm glad they were in charge and I wasn't, I'll say that; I'd be like the mother that refused to pull on the child in front of King Solomon and I'd have wandered away alone. Skiles and Pax each grabbed an arm and a leg of my beloved baby Bull and tore it asunder...ripped it to shreds...and then traded it for cap space and some nice wicker furnture. I wouldn't have had the guts--I wanted to see that 2003 team grow into a contender and my passionate hope was that the firing of Bill Cartwright would lead to the talent blossoming the way it did in my dreams.

"Boo Cartwright...you bench Jamal and cause derision!" 
"Hurrah, Skiles! Show everyone how to do it...watch Jamal and Jalen score 40 a game! Let's see Eddy finally dunk every other time! Here it comes..."
"No...no! What are you...MY GOD! This isn't how it was supposed to be..."
"I hate Skiles"
"I still hate Skiles"
"Paul Shirley...? You ripped my heart out for Paul Shirley?"

I think I then spent the next month crying. But Papa Skiles came and sat at the corner of my bed and explained to me that this was how things had to be. And after grieving, I've finally accepted it. But I don't want anyone telling me that it was wrong to have ever loved that other team or to have ever allowed dreams to form in my head about what it might have been capable of. That's what being a fan is all about. 

I DO NOT CLING TO THOSE DREAMS. 

I'm fine with Jamal being gone and I'm no longer resisting the new regime. At all. Not even a little bit. I just feel the right to defend the past when it is attacked...because I loved it. As long as that past isn't attacked, I'm fine. There's NO REASON to attack anything. 

Jalen makes a guarantee? Ha...we'll show him! Fight fire with fire, onward! This is about the here and now and he sure did ask for it. 

Jalen makes a guarntee and we start ripping him for being unhappy during the Season from Hell? And then we start mocking those who still feel the burn? My goodness...Jesus would have demanded a trade from that team. 

I'm an extraordinarily level headed and reasonable fellow. I love talking basketball. I love BBB.net. I just would appreciate being allowed to root for the team in my own way...and that might include following Jamal or even ERob, tongue in cheek or not. The Jalen thing wasn't really the issue, it was more the general attitude on the boards today. Maybe it's just me. I dunno. 

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wynn said:


> Thread is still there, as is the post where I chastised *bullsville!* for the song being in very poor taste. I never felt "beaten down", nor have I backed off my position. I guess I'm too small of a man to run to every thread on the board posting my indignation.


In all fairness, I stated my indignation at that song quite frankly and Bullsville responded quite maturely to my post. I disagree with its tone and still do...but he has that right just as much as anyone else has the right to LOVE Jared Reiner or start an off topic Rick Brunson thread. 

I also did not feel beat down...not in that thread, anyway.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> I'm an extraordinarily level headed and reasonable fellow. I love talking basketball. I love BBB.net. I just would appreciate being allowed to root for the team in my own way...and that might include following Jamal or even ERob, tongue in cheek or not. The Jalen thing wasn't really the issue, it was more the general attitude on the boards today. Maybe it's just me. I dunno.
> 
> GO BULLS!!!


Excellent and reasonable rebuttal!

Go Bull!!!


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Lead a team to the NBA Finals.


He did NOT lead anyone to the NBA Finals.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

grace said:


> He did NOT lead anyone to the NBA Finals.


D'oh!

DUCK!!!!

Here comes *k4e!* on a beeline for *grace!*


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

Wynn said:


> D'oh!
> 
> DUCK!!!!
> 
> Here comes *k4e!* on a beeline for *grace!*


All I'm saying is as a Pacers season ticket holder since the strike year I'm telling you when I think of who led us to the finals Jalen is just about the last person who comes to my mind. I actually kind of forgot he was even on that team.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> Jalen has to be frustrated. He's a human being.
> 
> He got traded from the worst thing I've ever see hit professional sports (last year's Bulls...let's not even start) to a team with some talent and maybe a chance to make the playoffs. He was understandably excited and in his brash, boyish way he felt the need to talk it up. Deep down, he has fun with all the trash talk...it's a schoolyard game, folks. Now, though, he does have to be frustrated because as much a 'game' as the NBA is, what veteran player doesn't want to win? To see a situation that he was a part of go from unbelievably hopeless to pretty bright so quickly and to see his current situation falling apart (Donyell leaving, rebuilding in Toronto) even though he's having a good year must be disheartening.
> 
> ...



Perfect! :clap:

+rep once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I think its interesting that the Raptors fans don't seem to hate Jalen and blame them for their losing season.
> 
> I also think its interesting that the Knicks fans don't seem to hate JAMAL and blame him for their losing season.
> 
> Slightly off topic, yes, but I still find it interesting.


Well, neither of them were (are) considered the "main guy" like they were for the Bulls. Thus, the expectation of the fans is much different. Right?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Perfect! :clap:
> 
> +rep once I figure out how to do it.


i've tried to add Rep points to people, but i never see their Rep power increase. Maybe i dont have the power to give up the points..hmmm frustrating...i like passing out gold stars to good posters of bb.net


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Still blooming*

_Toronto's Jalen Rose has been relegated to reserve status and benched for fourth quarters this season. Back as a starter, the former Bull is cementing his reputation as a survivor, which is a good thing because his hefty contract probably will keep him from being traded.

"There's always going to be criticism when your name is Jalen," Rose said. "You have to wear a bulletproof vest and be ready for it. I understand what it takes to win. Unfortunately, my last couple situations I was in weren't built for a championship-contending run."

Toronto is 0-6 against the Bulls since the six-player trade that sent Rose to the Raptors on Dec. 1, 2003. Rose created a minor stir by guaranteeing a Toronto victory Wednesday._

:reporter: 
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,2254978.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

_Rose vows to return: Ex-Bull Jalen Rose said he would root for his former team if it makes the playoffs this season.

*“Of course,” he said. “I might even come to a game. I promised Tyson (Chandler) and Eddy (Curry) I was going to do that.”
*
Chandler, Curry and Kirk Hinrich are the only players left on the Bulls’ roster who played with Rose.

“I think he definitely will (attend a playoff game),” Curry predicted. “He really likes the city of Chicago.”_

:reporter: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=23636

Let's hope this is a promise he _can_ keep. Zing!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> "There's always going to be criticism when your name is Jalen," Rose said. "You have to wear a bulletproof vest and be ready for it



Does the same apply for Kukoc4ever?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose's words had fallen far short of a solid guarantee, but he flashed a little fire last night when it was suggested his comments might have motivated the Bulls.

"I don't give a damn," Rose said. "That's fake. If they need me to motivate them, they're going to get bounced in the first round (of the playoffs)." 

"It's ironic that's the team we have the longest losing streak against," Rose said. "It was good execution by them and a horrible display by our team."

Last night wasn't Rose's fault personally, though. He was a monster again for the Raptors, scoring a game-high 30 points. 

"That's Jalen, it's no big deal," Davis said when asked about Rose's comments from Tuesday. "I don't think anyone took offence to it. We mentioned it in our (pre-game) meeting and everyone kind of chuckled."

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2005/03/24/971095-sun.html


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

It's cool that we've beaten Jalen (and Jamal, so far) every time we've played him since he left town. Cool mostly because I want the Bulls to win every game, partly because he didn't have the best things to say after he left, or even before at certain times.

Jalen is having a good season personally. It's not translating into a good season for Toronto, but he and Bosh can't carry that squad very far as it's currently constructed. He gave us a little bulletin board material in an effort to fire up his own team. Lots of players do that sometimes. I'm glad we were able to derail his plan. 

Jalen's a pretty good offensive player. That doesn't mean I have to miss him or blast our GM for trading him.

that's all I got. I guess I'm "over" Jalen Rose.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I also think its interesting that the Knicks fans don't seem to hate JAMAL and blame him for their losing season.


From the Knick board:



> If I could trade JC for Kirk straight up I would, and I'd put Kirk at PG and Marbury at SG.





> WTF is Crawford doing? Wasn't he supposed to be a combo guard or something? How the hell did he have ZERO assists in a game against the defenseless Suns?





> He is back and playing horribly. He's continually forced into last second 3 pointers before the shot clock, but he's missing all of them. He can't seem to hit an open shot and he's forcing contested ones instead of driving to the hoop.


I'm sure there are more, but I'm tired of doing your homework...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wynn again."

Sorry Wynn, I tried to rep you for the Knick-fan quotes, but that was the message I got. 

I owe you one, I guess.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

As for "I Hate Eddy Curry", I also insult Brendan Haywood and Forrest Gump in the song, I guess it doesn't bother anyone if I insult them?

And isn't an insult to myself that my wife is "in love with Hinrich"?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wynn again."
> 
> Sorry Wynn, I tried to rep you for the Knick-fan quotes, but that was the message I got.
> 
> I owe you one, I guess.


No worries -- it's all about the intent.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

remlover said:


> Does the same apply for Kukoc4ever?


K4E needs a flame-proof vest, not a bullet-proof one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> K4E needs a flame-proof vest, not a bullet-proof one.


Last I checked, the vest only protects against EXTERNAL flaming...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Even if I was bashing Kirk... which I don't think I was... at least the thread was about Kirk Hinrich and the Bulls.


No , you weren't bashing Kirk directly. But you were bainting his supporters, which is just as bad. Whats worse is that you sit up on this board and try to pretend that you weren't.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wynn again."
> 
> Sorry Wynn, I tried to rep you for the Knick-fan quotes, but that was the message I got.
> 
> I owe you one, I guess.


I still can't figure out how to give Beale +rep, and I'm not normally message board stupid.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Click on this on his post(s):


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Click on this on his post(s):


:yes: 

:banana:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey, I could use some props on the rep thing too if anybody is in a giving mood.

"give to Oedipus!!!...err....ACE"


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Click on this on his post(s):



Thank you much. I know I found how to before, but I couldn't for remember for the life of me.

I'm glad it was so obvious. I should get -rep me thinks.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen sucks.... plain and simple. I'm so happy he is gone. C-Ya later Jalen... go put up stats on some other ****ty team.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> I still can't figure out how to give Beale +rep, and I'm not normally message board stupid.


Thats understandable Rhyder. Go ahead and test it out on mine. You know, till you get the hang of it. :yes:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> Hey, I could use some props on the rep thing too if anybody is in a giving mood.
> 
> "give to Oedipus!!!...err....ACE"


Ask and ye shall receive!:biggrin:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!:biggrin:



yay! thanks, you rep me...I rep ya back homie!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jalen was 9th in the league in scoring for us, shooting a good percentage, on the winnengest Bulls team post MJ except this one. The guy is played way better in his first two seasons here (well season and half) then anyone this year. Jalen is getting older now, and he isn't the same player since he broke his hand and was playing with it because the Bulls doctors didn't diagnos it as broken. The guy is the best post mj bull, you have to respect what he did for the team while he was here, it wasn't his fault that the other guys weren't ready yet.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Jalen was 9th in the league in scoring for us, *shooting a good percentage*, on the winnengest Bulls team post MJ except this one. The guy is played way better in his first two seasons here (well season and half) then anyone this year. Jalen is getting older now, and he isn't the same player since he broke his hand and was playing with it because the Bulls doctors didn't diagnos it as broken. The guy is the best post mj bull, you have to respect what he did for the team while he was here, it wasn't his fault that the other guys weren't ready yet.


:rotf:

Jalen shot 40.6% on that team, that's not a good shooting percentage.

Of course, why not ignore the facts, since you are ignoring Jalen's matador defense as well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

sloth said:


> Jalen was 9th in the league in scoring for us, shooting a good percentage, on the winnengest Bulls team post MJ except this one. The guy is played way better in his first two seasons here (well season and half) then anyone this year. Jalen is getting older now, and he isn't the same player since he broke his hand and was playing with it because the Bulls doctors didn't diagnos it as broken. The guy is the best post mj bull, you have to respect what he did for the team while he was here, it wasn't his fault that the other guys weren't ready yet.


http://www.82games.com/0203CHI.HTM
http://www.82games.com/02CHI7A.HTM

Jalen's stats from 02/03 look similar to 'Toine Walker on the Hawks this year. Nice scoring numbers without much else. JMO


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

No evidence speaks louder than Jalen's career FG%, his FG% with the Bulls and his current FG% with the Raptors when it comes to the obvious "surround a player with crap..." argument.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Jalen shot 40.6% on that team, that's not a good shooting percentage.
> 
> Of course, why not ignore the facts, since you are ignoring Jalen's matador defense as well.


Are you forgetting that game against the Sonics when Ray Allen drove baseline, and Jalen stripped the ball and the Bulls own.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> http://www.82games.com/0203CHI.HTM
> http://www.82games.com/02CHI7A.HTM
> 
> Jalen's stats from 02/03 look similar to 'Toine Walker on the Hawks this year. Nice scoring numbers without much else. JMO


The real similarities are that both played BIG minutes on bad teams.

That'll do wonders for your +/-, eh?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Are you forgetting that game against the Sonics when Ray Allen drove baseline, and Jalen stripped the ball and the Bulls own.


What does that have to do with your claim that 40.6% is a good shooting percentage?

Making one good defensive play a year does not make one a good defender.

But if you want to believe that Jalen is even an average defender, go right ahead.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Frustration.

He sees he and the other whiners ain't here , and success is.

Toronto can't even trade him and his contract...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Listen... you would be best served to not have anything good to say about Jalen Rose or Jamal Crawford.

A positive comment about Eddy Curry is pushing it.

A slight negative comment about Kirk Hinrich is DEFCON 5.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sloth said:


> Jalen was 9th in the league in scoring for us, shooting a good percentage, on the winnengest Bulls team post MJ except this one. The guy is played way better in his first two seasons here (well season and half) then anyone this year. Jalen is getting older now, and he isn't the same player since he broke his hand and was playing with it because the Bulls doctors didn't diagnos it as broken. The guy is the best post mj bull, you have to respect what he did for the team while he was here, it wasn't his fault that the other guys weren't ready yet.


The more posts I read of yours, the more I am convinced that you only watch half the game. There is alot more to winning basketball games than mad skilz and flashy play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> The more posts I read of yours, the more I am convinced that you only watch half the game. There is alot more to winning basketball games than mad skilz and flashy play.


That is why I think that Eddy Curry is our best route to the promise lands?!? What the heck does he do flashy? Unless you consider dunking flashy, its not 1950 anymore!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sloth said:


> That is why I think that Eddy Curry is our best route to the promise lands?!? What the heck does he do flashy? Unless you consider dunking flashy, its not 1950 anymore!!!


I would consider Curry's post moves flashy and at this point he's more flash than bang but he is still very young, much like you Mr Sloth. I guess when you get old like some of us, you start to appreciate those things that don't require physical skills  As I've gotten older I take more enjoyment watching offensive sets, pick and rolls, screen and roles and good spacing, the basket has almost become secondary. I have always been a defensive geek so I get jazzed watching a player draw a charge or close a lane and floor a lil guy. These are the non flashy things of which I speak. 

BTW I also find enjoyment watching fiberglass harden while making repairs on my boat, what can I tell you I am easily entertained.


----------

